# Easy way to measure the BITE FORCE



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

I was trying to take a picture of him, but he's too playful. He's 9 weeks old in the picture.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

very cute.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You better watch out you'll lose that thumb....LOL

Very cute pup!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good way to count teeth too. lol Nice looking pup.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

hahahaa nice!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cute cute cute


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Being playfull means a happy puppy, keep up the good work.He's one good lookin boy, enjoy it now, cause they get big quick.


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

Lmao... Nice looking puppy


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------

